# Austin TX - Star Wars Saga Edition



## Dieter (Oct 1, 2008)

Our long-running group has had a couple of players drop out and so we are looking to fill 1-2 empty seats.

Where: Round Rock/Cedar Park (we switch venues every now and again)
When: Weekends (Sat or Sun depending on schedules, from 11AM-ish to 5PM-ish.

We're a mature group (early 30s) putting an emphasis on the roleplaying and less on the actual dice rolling. 

As for the game, we're in the middle of Episode 3 in the "Dawn of Defiance" campaign. It takes place about 9 months after Revenge of the Sith. Characters would start out at 4th level with the intent on working all the way up to 20.


----------



## Ruze (Oct 2, 2008)

*Online*

While I can't help you out (due to living on the east coast), I do wonder if you or any of your group might like to startup a game online?

The programs are free and fairly easy to manage (like OpenRPG or RPTools), and are simply tabletops for online group play.

I'm seriously fighting to find and join a group, so I'd be happy to play in nearly any era or ruleset.


----------



## Dieter (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for the interest, but this is just a local tabletop game.


----------



## sarcusdarc (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm kinda new to Austin but i'd love to try to play


----------

